# Rear Struts



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

Has anyone had to replace their rear struts yet? Just had mine at the dealer for service and my passenger rear is leaking. Dealer wants $700 for oem!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I have come across leaking rear shocks with other xtrail owners, some of which were covered and replaced under warranty.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

...But if not covered underwarrenty, $700 seems a little steep and I would look elsewhere.


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

There's currently 108000 km's on the clock. I bought the 6 year 160000 km extended warranty, but the dealership is saying they are not covered. I've been to several garages today and it's either they don't have struts for the x-trail because there supplier is an american company or there price is on par with the dealership. 

The only thing I forgot to ask the dealer was if that price included an alignment. The garages prices didn't.

For the record, yesterday i had a list of items that needed to be addressed plus a few they found. They are:

- rear struts
- rattle while backing up and sometime idling = broken exhaust mount which they rewelded.
- Cd player will not work = the only thing that was covered under my extended warranty
- Shifter cable was corroded again, replaced it 2 years ago = wouldn't cover it again, so they clened up the rust and lubed the best they could.
- rear latch is sticking = Pins in the latch are corroded, product of our environment not covered.

They found:

- Drive belt with a few ribs missing and showing wear as well as corrosion on the pulleys.
and finally my driver's wiper frame was twisted, got me!

I'm going to call a few neighboring Nissan dealerships for the fun of it and see if there quote is the same.

I'll keep you informed.


----------



## GeoffB (Jan 18, 2009)

Had both mine replaced just inside the 3year warranty ,the extended warranty that I took out from Nissan definatley covers replacement of suspension struts .


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Geoff,

I looked over mine and it definitely doesn't cover struts. Go figure! I've got a quote from the dealer for $850, that includes 2 struts, 3 hours labor and an alignment, taxes in. Most of the other garages that I've asked either cannot get the parts because there supplier is an American company or are no cheaper then the dealer.

I'm going to call a few dealerships outside of the city and see if there prices are any better, that paid off for me on my old Civic.


----------

